# the many different hmfs



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

how can i tell which hmf muffler i have. i picked this one up from a guy and he didnt know which it was so how can i tell


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Only suggestion I have would be to go "hmf shopping"....look at the different names and how they look. Ebay would probably be a good place, or if hmf has a website I'd go there


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Good idea, I dont have a clue wich one i have either


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

does it have the stamp on the side if so that tells you but i assume it doesnt, and if you can get a pick that would help because i do know that the swamps have a bigger canister then the utility and penlands and what not...... also if it is a colored exhaust other then stainless/brushed then it is a utility......otherwise you will have to do some researching or contacting the person you bought it from


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Mine is red, so its a utility?


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Here is mine on the bike


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i know they make a stainless penland that is a utility. mine says performance on the side but they also make a utility that jus says performance on it.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

the utility one just says performance on the side i belive is what mine says. the penland one says penland on the side


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

bad60gmc yours looks like the utility pipe also. they make lots of different colors of that pipe


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

bad60 yes you have a hmf utility for sure..... and if it says performance on the side then it is a utility..... if it is a penland or eco series it says that on the stamp on the muffler...... but if it is performance then it is a utility....just trying to help out


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i pulled up a pic on google of a penland that says utility under it. but i figured mine was jus the plain utility


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats why I was confused, cause mine says performance on it. Which one is better? I was thinking about going to the duals cause mine seems alot quieter than most


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

the penland is quieter than the utility pipe that just says performance on it. the swamp series xl is the loudest.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

the penland is more of a low end power pipe with the adjustable torgue range modifier in it. the swamp series xl which means extra loud is the loudest i belive. my utility pipe on the brute 750 is pretty **** loud though


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

just look here and it tells you everything you need to know
http://www.hmfracing.com/shop/pipes/kawasaki/brute-force-750-05-10


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

bad60gmc said:


> Thats why I was confused, cause mine says performance on it. Which one is better? I was thinking about going to the duals cause mine seems alot quieter than most


I heard a renegade with the Muzzy and it sounds just as good as it does on the brute.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

For the price of the Muzzy I can put dual HMF's on it. I seen a rene with the duals last weekend and man that bike sounded sweet! My friend Notorius has the Muzzy on his brute and **** it sounds sweet too though!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

throttle you right for the most part cept for the swamp xl is not the loudest....the utility is the loudest out of the hmf's and when the packing is shot in one, it is even louder.... i will let yall be the judge how about that red brute is a utility with exhaust snorkel and lime brute is metal man on here with the swamp xl....


----------

